# SO0O0 WHAT ARE EVERY BODYS HOBBYS OTHER THEN TT



## mk1diego (Oct 12, 2009)

SO0O0 WHAT ARE EVERY BODYS HOBBYS OTHER THEN TT!!
POST PICS!


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm really into English language.


----------



## mk1diego (Oct 12, 2009)

dont judge me! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Drawing, football, video games and women not in necessarily in that order :lol:


----------



## mk1diego (Oct 12, 2009)

BEER SOCCER MUSIC AND GIRLS! :twisted:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

mk1diego said:


> BEER SOCCER MUSIC AND GIRLS! :twisted:


Soccer! :roll: I guess that's footy


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Why are you yelling?

design is a big one for me..


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

push the button that says caps lock until the light is _off_ then type :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Wife and Kids,Gym, Golf, Cycling and car audio (used to be involved professionlly and still keep my hand in)


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

game fishing


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

WHY?...if you want to ask this it should be in "OFF TOPIC"....Obvious really,sorry :? .


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought this, and hope to do some track days.    

MK Indy- fitted with a Honda Fireblade motorcycle engine (MK IndyBlade)
0-62mph approx 4 secs!
















Dry weather use only!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimbob (Oct 7, 2009)

Just had a little boy whos 6 months old, he is currently taking all personal time up. Beyond that its all about selling up and emigrating to oz within the next 12 months.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Brew beer, drink beer, run marathons.

cheers


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

sculpting....


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Fifth Element is truly one of my favourite films. I would buy that first piece off you no bother to have proudly in my house 

Me, im a computer nerd


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Slow boats.........


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A a few of mine.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Les they are throbbing vids to watch, second on eis better though.

Me I play hockey twice a week, cycle when I can, and fall of when I can :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

les said:


> A a few of mine.


That is awesome Les watched both very informative and neat. How did you get into that?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Family first [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Restoring My stone cottage early 1800's








still got its old reed floors









Old school BMX 8)

A few pic's:

1982 Hutch Pro Star
before








after









1983 Skyway TA









1985 GT Pro









1983 Tange Hot Heart









Hope you like the pics and may of brought back some happy mems for some of you 

cheers steve


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

Skiing/Boarding (normally get about 1 month in each year) 
Football
Just getting into Golf


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Just started Land Buggying two months ago - great fun, if really windy, Gary is always out kitesurfing, for low wind days we go out with the kayaks, hobiecat, or x-cat (pic in avatar) and sometimes wind-surfing, and photography. This keeps us pretty busy 

Gill


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

After a 6 year break I've started back at this! :wink:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont have time for a hobby at the moment as im either working or resting or playing about with my TT..
Maybe i need to get a new one...

Things I have done in the past are:
All Weather Lifeboat Crew /Radio Operator / Rescue Swimmer
Coastguard Search and Rescue Cliff Team
And ran a few websites in the past...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gill that looks like a serious amount of fun and fairly dangerous if I was involved in anyway :lol:

I like films, reading and meeting people :lol: :lol:

So Leon best not to mess with you then eh ;-)

Anything involving an engine has my vote ;-)

Charlie


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

The Avatar is a hint


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

same here :wink: 
Following the mighty Glory 'Orns is second only to getting annoyed at people that call Football "Soccer".... :x 
Fixing up (as in fully restoring) my 71 Convertible beetle.

Tho, I've had several hobbies in the past, including Singing/playing guitar in a band, inc writing all the songs, used to play a lot of computer games, but not so much now, when I was a teenager/early 20's I was heavily into the old table top gaming (Games Workshop stuff) and role playing (yes Dungeons and Dragons type of über geeky things).


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

swfblade said:


> when I was a teenager/early 20's I was heavily into the old table top gaming (Games Workshop stuff) and role playing (yes Dungeons and Dragons type of über geeky things).


Glad someone else has admitted to that


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Used to love it mate! Still got my old Blood Bowl game and teams.... might dust em off soon


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Leon said:


> After a 6 year break I've started back at this! :wink:


Nice group, what calibre ?


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

kite said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > After a 6 year break I've started back at this! :wink:
> ...


Better grouping than with my old SA80 or the good old Gimpy saying that there would be no target left with that


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

I prefer moving targets........clay of course


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I've always been into my cars and also photography. I just need to combine the two now and take some decent photos of the cars  

My current other hobby is my MGB. It needs bodywork & a new interior and a few mechanical bits.

I've recently tidied up the dash with a wood veneer kit and fitted a centre console and made up a padded leather panel for the gauges and switches and fitted new armrest and gear lever and knob and gaitor etc.

It did n't run when I got it in April but I've fitted new fuel lines and fuel pump and servied it and it runs like clockwork now.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

KentishTT said:


>


So thats a Dump Valve in action i guess :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Gill that looks like a serious amount of fun and fairly dangerous if I was involved in anyway :lol:
> 
> Anything involving an engine has my vote ;-)
> 
> Charlie


*It is a serious amount of fun *- safety is paramount with everything we do (Gary is an instructor), you say anything involving an engine - the X-~Cat is awesome, 2G on a turn and wave jumping is exilerating (dont think that's spelled right) I would think that would be right up your street, so to speak, or a few of you on here come to think of it.
We went to the world Thundercat championships at scarborough a couple of years ago and were simply hooked from then so much we bought one each  They are so versatile, a tootle for a picknick at the north end of the island where we live, a blast and jumping, for fishing off, towing an inflatable ring or banana, knee-boarding, or the main reason why we bought the first one as a safety craft whilst teaching. Excellent 

Gill


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Medic999 said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That stance reminds me of a car ??

Oh yes............................


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

Karting since I was 8, Nationals, and then finally Sports Car racing till that dreaded breakfast cereal raised its ugly head (credit crunch)

Started playing golf, have passed my part 1 and 2 RYA exams to start racing dinghys, used to race R/C cars which was great fun, tried kite boarding but never gave it a full chance, skiing, playing guitar, running and cycling, just about anything I can get my hands on 

I used to be a big time fish-nerd, not saltwater reefs like les, but hard water rift lake cichlids.

Christian


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

robokn said:


> Les they are throbbing vids to watch, second on eis better though.
> 
> Me I play hockey twice a week, cycle when I can, and fall of when I can :lol:


Cheers Rob, ermm not sure what "throbbing" means but I will take it as a compliment :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A a few of mine.
> ...


Cheers echo,
The Mamod steam engines go back to when I was but a slip of a lad and my uncle bought me one for Christmas. I also have a steam traction engine which I might video and put up on Youtube sometime. 
The reef aquarium ( all living corals ) well I was always fishing for tiddlers and kept sticklebacks and the like when I was a kid. I guess it kind of developed from there via tropical fishkeeping then for the last 24 years or so reefkeeing which encompasses all the sciences from chemistry, physics and marine biology. I have appeared on TV, written many articles and given talks and lectures at zoos and such places to name but some. OK enough now I am boring myself as well as you :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les, the corals must be fascinating - we love snorkelling abroad - the colours and shapes never cease to amaze. If you like steam, have you been to the great dorset steam fair? Amazing contraptions there 

Gill


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

les said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Would Love a Marine Tank but am too scared to start one too much science for me.. :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les, the corals must be fascinating - we love snorkelling abroad - the colours and shapes never cease to amaze. If you like steam, have you been to the great dorset steam fair? Amazing contraptions there
> 
> Gill


Hiya Gill, Yeah the corals are fascinating and the most difficult to keep and propagate. I have been lucky enough to dive in the Red Sea... absolutely mind blowing. To be honest I have never been to any steam fair  One I must do though.  Glad you like my little engine set up.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Il-2 combat flight sim. The closest I will EVER get to flying a Spitfire


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

stevebeechTA said:


> Family first [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 
> Restoring My stone cottage early 1800's
> 
> ...


Steve they are some seriously nice BMX's

I keep looking on ebay for a Redline or a Supergoose to relive my yoof back in the 80's :?

E


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I was doing this until recently but at 44 now my body can't take the strain any more.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Medic999 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


 Would Love a Marine Tank but am too scared to start one too much science for me.. :roll: :roll:[/quote]

Most of it is common sense but a good mentor helps. Its the science that's so fascinating not just the sheer beauty


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Barton - so you're too old to stand about looking at rocks then? :lol: sorry that was poor ;-)

Les so the next project should be transporting the tank on a steam engine ;-)

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Golf has always been my favourite hobby but for the last 4 years having only played once up until the last few weeks where I've managed to squeeze in two rounds in two weeks! With such a long lay off I was amazed to hit a 76 and 74 which I was over the moon with.

Can't see me playing again now though till next year.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

barton TT said:


> I was doing this until recently but at 44 now my body can't take the strain any more.


It was after watching this wasn't it :wink:


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Its radio controlled helicopters for me.
And a winter project of taking my Audi 80 16v and making a track day car out of it.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

E said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Family first [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> ...


Cant beet the feeling mate of finishing a build, The memories of never ending summer holidays  but its seriously addictive. I started with the TA. A supper goose or red line could cost a fair bit to build up, but worth it. prices for decent parts keep rising despite the recession.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

nice collection stevebeech, any plans for a haro freestyler?

i was eyeing them up on ebay a couple of months back, that was my all time "i want one of those" bikes, the skyway is probably a very very close second.

-z


----------



## mk1diego (Oct 12, 2009)

nice sculpting man 8)


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

oh did this as well


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

barton TT said:


> I was doing this until recently but at 44 now my body can't take the strain any more.


Hey me too but being London based I'm mostly a south wales/mendips caver - nice to meet another one on the forum! I'm actually making a trip to SWCC next weekend.

I also do this sort of thing. Remember this is illegal and obviously it isn't me or anyone in my club in the vid:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7735242.stm


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

badyaker said:


> I also do this sort of thing. Remember this is illegal and obviously it isn't me or anyone in my club in the vid:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7735242.stm


Now that looks fun


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

My 2 boys keep me active, but when i can nip over to france for a bit off this;

only a baby common about 34lb;
View attachment 1


Slightly better, just over 48lb mirror;


SAV..


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

kite said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > After a 6 year break I've started back at this! :wink:
> ...


5 shot group at 50m, prone with iron sights! :wink:



Medic999 said:


> Better grouping than with my old SA80 or the good old Gimpy saying that there would be no target left with that


LOL!!, the Gimpy would make a mess of things!!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

SAVTT240 said:


> My 2 boys keep me active, but when i can nip over to france for a bit off this;
> 
> only a baby common about 34lb;
> View attachment 1
> ...


Used to do a lot of carp fishing back in the 80s before it became really popular. Unfortunately running my own business put paid to the fishing. Never went abroad, fished mainly around the Cheshire/Shropshire areas and Oxford.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

This - 








Fortunately for my wife I'm a complete petrol head  - as she drives it more than me & I end up in the Smart


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats me!!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Medic999 said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > I also do this sort of thing. Remember this is illegal and obviously it isn't me or anyone in my club in the vid:
> ...


So does this...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7348931.stm


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I play squash twice a week i love it. 

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ferret fancying and wippets


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

This is one, building Customised Yamaha Vmaxes.
Click for slide show.

Click for slide show.


And this the other, full blown 200mph ZZR 1400


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

RC cars, planes and helis for me.

Here's a vid of my 1:5 scale petrol buggy ripping up a football pitch, shot from my mate's quad-head mikrokopter aerial video platform... ;-)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I feel quite dull now after all these dangerous or obscure hobbies.

I play footie once a week, go out for meals/cinema/drinks each week and watch lots of films. O play alot of xbox as well.

Going karting again today, can't wait.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hark said:


> I feel quite dull now after all these dangerous or obscure hobbies.
> 
> This is our zapcat in action, wave riding and jumping - great fun - 2g on the turn with a 50 Tohatsu on the back which weighs more than the cat itself
> 
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I feel quite dull now after all these dangerous or obscure hobbies.
> ...


Gill, do you have seat belts in that thing as its a wonder you can stay in it with all that buffeting ?  Looks good fun though :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

All looks like healthy and socially acceptable things to do. Computer games are the way to waste your spare time!

The only picture I have is screen shot from a game I played about 5 years ago - those in the know will see the subtlety in this picture:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Its absolutely mind blowing - the pilot (on the tiller) has foot straps to hook into, and the co-pilot has foot straps and a rodeo rope, he is the one doing all the work keeping the nose down, like on a side car, he has to move from side to side b****y quick or he's out the side door :lol:

I prefer being the pilot, less chance of being thrown out :lol: although Gary has been tipped out once. We have a towable and i tried my hardest to spill him out of it but he clung on far too well. The cat turns on a sixpence, and you can meet the towable still going in the opposite direction - i did try :lol: :lol:
The X-cat photo was taken when two south africans were racing in the world championships, finished 7th in the finals. All Boats have identical engines, its the skills and errors that win the race :lol: Better shut up, dont think you wanted to know all did you 

Great little video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZLRgX7Y ... r_embedded

Gill


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

stevebeechTA said:


> Old school BMX 8)
> 
> A few pic's:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TTR - Can you send me pictures and details of teh V max's, guy in the office loves them and has 2, he would love to see.

Mine of course are bikes and cars, a good mate builds 205's with various engines for people so I help him do that quite a bit, hes got a 205 with a 406 3.0 V6 / Clio V6 lump in! Also love my water cooled PC's.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Mine of course are bikes and cars, *a good mate builds 205's with various engines for people so I help him do that quite a bit, hes got a 205 with a 406 3.0 V6 */ Clio V6 lump in! Also love my water cooled PC's.


That's not George is it? 

Josh


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Its absolutely mind blowing - the pilot (on the tiller) has foot straps to hook into, and the co-pilot has foot straps and a rodeo rope, he is the one doing all the work keeping the nose down, like on a side car, he has to move from side to side b****y quick or he's out the side door :lol:
> 
> I prefer being the pilot, less chance of being thrown out :lol: although Gary has been tipped out once. We have a towable and i tried my hardest to spill him out of it but he clung on far too well. The cat turns on a sixpence, and you can meet the towable still going in the opposite direction - i did try :lol: :lol:
> The X-cat photo was taken when two south africans were racing in the world championships, finished 7th in the finals. All Boats have identical engines, its the skills and errors that win the race :lol: Better shut up, dont think you wanted to know all did you
> ...


That looks awesome! 8)

I play hockey and football (hockey in winter, football in summer - women's leagues in NI are in summer due to lack of referees and pitches), follow Ulster rugby, weekends away (usually with a lot of drink involved :twisted: ) and err... work [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Quick vid of me scoring the goal which secured us the league this year 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nylo said:


> That looks awesome! 8)
> 
> I play hockey and football (hockey in winter, football in summer - women's leagues in NI are in summer due to lack of referees and pitches), follow Ulster rugby, weekends away (usually with a lot of drink involved :twisted: ) and err... work [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Quick vid of me scoring the goal which secured us the league this year 8)


 Lucky goal, that was meant as a cross not an attempt on goal :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

YES! Josh. How you knwo him?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> YES! Josh. How you knwo him?


205GtiDrivers mate  That V6 of his is quite a sleeper 

Josh


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

les said:


> Lucky goal, that was meant as a cross not an attempt on goal :wink:


Rubbish [smiley=bomb.gif] That was a superb cross by our CF who picked me out to the exact blade of grass at the back post, and I meant every inch of it as it left my left foot, crossed the keeper and found the top far corner. Obviously. [smiley=elvis.gif]

Never mind that 9.99 times out of 10, any sort of contact between my left foot and that sphere of air and plastic usually results in a throw in 10 or 20 metres behind me... :evil:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

You should come play for Watford. Sounds like you'd fit right in.... :lol:


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

swfblade said:


> You should come play for Watford. Sounds like you'd fit right in.... :lol:


You mean I could get paid to play like that? Count me in! Where do I sign? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Super Josh said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > YES! Josh. How you knwo him?
> ...


You have a 205? or did?

Its Scary! I was last in it with standard brakes and suspension with a 200bhp 3.0v6 under bonnet. If you do point to point times its no quicker than my TT but feels soo much quicker and more dangerous!
In the next week it should be finished with Coilovers and 4 pot brembos, he yet to put the clio V6 head/train on, tho has promised me a track day at combe in her when shes done.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nylo said:


> swfblade said:
> 
> 
> > You should come play for Watford. Sounds like you'd fit right in.... :lol:
> ...


 You would get paid by Watford for just being able to see the ball never mind kick it :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> You have a 205? or did?


Yeah, still have it. You can see a piccy in the 205 thread here

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=154413

Josh


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

les said:


> nylo said:
> 
> 
> > swfblade said:
> ...


Good enough for me - I could be their exotic, foreign, overseas player. Could they afford my Ryanair flight every weekend though [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

If they can afford to pay Nathan "I'm an expensive fat bloke" Ellington to sit on the bench each week, they can afford a flight... :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

And when not on the bench you could come down and play hockey for my club as the ladies are 
always short of players :roll:


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Gotta wonder why I'm still sitting in Norn Iron - you guys could sort me out over there rightly! :mrgreen:

Rob, I don't think that's a problem confined to your club - we've been struggling for years, and I threaten to leave at the end of every season because it's such a bloody struggle every week, but then they get me out for a drinking session, and I remember why I stay at the club [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

